# Monitor Lg Flatron, modelo w1942st, no enciende



## servicioskcb (Jun 28, 2016)

Saludos amigos, en esta oportunidad les traigo el monitor antes mencionado, la cuestión es la siguiente: 

El monitor dejo funcionar de un momento a otro, solo aparece el logo de LG por 2 segundo, se apaga y se enciende de nuevo y vuelve a mostrar en la pantalla el logo LG, y se queda en un ciclo infinito haciendo eso, bueno procedí a repararlo y luego que lo abro me encuentro que tiene 3 capacitores malos, (470uf x 35v), los cambie y el resultado fue que después que monte los nuevos, solo enciende los led del panel pero no enciende la pantalla, no se logra visualizar el logo LG ni nada, probe las lamparas y la pantalla con las tarjetas de otro monitor de 19" que tengo y todo funciona a la perfección, por lo cual descarto falla en alguna de las lamparas, revise el diagrama y me guié por la serigrafia que esta impresa en la tarjeta y en los pines que debería estar llegando 22v y están llegando 27v, hay un diodo p6ke22a que dudo de su funcionamiento correcto, ya que lo baje y lo probe alimentando con un fuente de 31.8vdc Rlimitadora=1k y Rcarga=10k, obtengo en la regulación es de 22.6vdc, en la regulación existe un margen de tolerancia? o debe ser preciso los 22v? alguien sabrá sobre como solucionar está falla? o podrá guiarme a darle solución? gracias de antemano.


adjunto link del diagrama del equipo:


----------



## Beta (Jun 28, 2016)

Verificá si el transistor de salida horizontal está en buenas condiciones.

No parece que funcione mal el zener.. de qué etapa eran los componentes que mencionas?


----------



## Bastinazo (Jun 28, 2016)

p6ke22A  Tolerancia del 5%


----------



## josco (Jun 28, 2016)

no usa salida horizontal por que es lcd. el diodo que comentas esta bueno ahi no tienes el problema ese solo es para proteccion por si la fuente no regula. si tenia electroliticos inflados eso puede causar falla en la tarjeta principal del monitor. lo que ha pasado en algunos es falla la memoria eeprom las del tipo24cxx algunos tipos lo he reparado poniendo una en blanco espero te sirva de ayuda. saludos.


----------



## servicioskcb (Jun 28, 2016)

josco dijo:


> no usa salida horizontal por que es lcd. el diodo que comentas esta bueno ahi no tienes el problema ese solo es para proteccion por si la fuente no regula. si tenia electroliticos inflados eso puede causar falla en la tarjeta principal del monitor. lo que ha pasado en algunos es falla la memoria eeprom las del tipo24cxx algunos tipos lo he reparado poniendo una en blanco espero te sirva de ayuda. saludos.



Saludos amigo, gracias por responder, los capacitores que reemplace son: c203, c206, c301, todos son de 470uf x35v, lo que no entiendo es porque si monto los capacitores dañados, la pantalla enciende y muestra el logo de lg por 2 segundo, se paga y se enciende y se queda en ese bucle, tendras alguna idea de cual componente estará alterado lo cual no permite que llegue el voljate correcto? Tendrás alguna idea?



Beta dijo:


> Verificá si el transistor de salida horizontal está en buenas condiciones.
> 
> No parece que funcione mal el zener.. de qué etapa eran los componentes que mencionas?



se trata de un monitor lcd



Bastinazo dijo:


> p6ke22A  Tolerancia del 5%



Gracias por responder amigo


----------



## servicioskcb (Jul 2, 2016)

Será que el d201 (SR520), es el encargado de regular los 22v y no lo está haciendo? alguien tiene alguna sugerencia?


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 3, 2016)

Si tienes un diodo con las características de D201, reemplázalo ante las dudas. 

¿Las otras salidas de la fuente te marcan en lo que deberían dar? Me explico: ¿la sección de 5v efectivamente te da 5v o también está aumentada esa salida?

El diodo TVS del que hablas seguramente está en buen estado. Por lo general se suelen cortocircuitar, y si ya lo mediste fuera como un diodo cualquiera y te marca bien, pues descártalo.

Me inclino a que puedes tener condensadores o resistencias desvalorizadas en el secundario.


----------



## josco (Jul 3, 2016)

y haz comparado los voltajes con los electroliticos buenos y los inflados puestos? para ver que diferencia hay. si lo haces trata de hace pruebas con la tarjeta principal desconectada ya que con los capacitores malos se puede dañar


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Jul 3, 2016)

Lo mas probable es que la falla esta en el circuito de regulación R203 U201 R207 R208. También habría que revisar el Q303 y la eeprom como dijo el compañero Josko. Saludos.


----------



## servicioskcb (Jul 5, 2016)

skynetronics dijo:


> Si tienes un diodo con las características de D201, reemplázalo ante las dudas.
> 
> ¿Las otras salidas de la fuente te marcan en lo que deberían dar? Me explico: ¿la sección de 5v efectivamente te da 5v o también está aumentada esa salida?
> 
> ...



Saludos, los 5v están presentes, el tvs está marcando bien, yo también estoy tratando de descartar eso, pero todo me marca correcto, los componentes los bajo de la tarjeta y los mido afuera  no se por donde continuar, trataré de encontrar el D201, a ver, pues estoy en venezuela.





josco dijo:


> y haz comparado los voltajes con los electroliticos buenos y los inflados puestos? para ver que diferencia hay. si lo haces trata de hace pruebas con la tarjeta principal desconectada ya que con los capacitores malos se puede dañar



Saludos amigo, gracias por responder, el detalle está es en que en la linea donde deben llegar 22v voltios, están llegando 28v no en encontrado ningún componente desvalorizado


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 5, 2016)

Los diodos los puedes medir en la tarjeta, y sólo en polarización directa te deben marcar conducción, pero no corto o una resistencia baja. Si tienes alguna medición de la que sospeches con un diodo, mídelo afuera o levántale una de las patas, como más te acomode.


----------



## servicioskcb (Jul 5, 2016)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> Lo mas probable es que la falla esta en el circuito de regulación R203 U201 R207 R208. También habría que revisar el Q303 y la eeprom como dijo el compañero Josko. Saludos.




Gracias por responder amigo, en la tarjeta la R203 no está presente, R207 y R208 están con sus valores, el U201 no lo se su estado, lo revisaré a ver, el Q303 se activa y protege a U301 porque está presente un voltaje superior a los 22v (28v).



skynetronics dijo:


> Los diodos los puedes medir en la tarjeta, y sólo en polarización directa te deben marcar conducción, pero no corto o una resistencia baja. Si tienes alguna medición de la que sospeches con un diodo, mídelo afuera o levántale una de las patas, como más te acomode.



Gracias por responde amigo, tengo por cultura bajar los componentes y probarlos afuera, gracias por tu recomendación!


----------

